#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 文學創作 >  >  Penetration.Zero_Day_Attack();  //全面滲透:零日攻擊

## 川崎大龍

沒有方向的生活，忙了忙卻毫無知覺，好像我們都麻痺了。
-

早晨，在乾熱中醒來，揉了揉眼，看日曆，這是我來南方第7天了，窗外充滿沙黃的石頭山，和城裡的樣子差了一大截，望向時鐘，起床比平常晚，不過，實在沒那麼必要去遵守時間，畢竟這裏的生活很鬆散，還是先梳洗吧。

鏡子映出的龍族面孔，帶著昏沉微笑，幾個月前，這臉孔還在慌張的出門，我搖搖頭，扭開水龍頭，用水潑臉，刷牙，還有擦龍角。

從浴室出來後，在窗前懶散的望著早晨黃沙，滾滾晨風，遠方高山。


然後，對講機決定打擾早晨，轉到問答，乾脆問起「這是誰?」，另一頭傳來滿滿南方口音的「阿，路克索，是我，莎特，你在紅沙山嗎?」，這是每天睡到太陽高升，生活才開始的一隻野豹，不過，今天例外，「莎特? 你這麼早打過來?  發電機又跳電了?」

她打了哈欠，看來還是有些疲倦「不是，今天要去另一個地方取貨，時間訂早上，你要來嗎?」，我的尾巴好奇晃起，起身，隨便拿頭帽套上，走下樓，開始有了精神「行阿，到你那邊會合嗎?」，「也好，你騎你那台過來吧，但是今天得開大野馬過去」

隨手開了開關，將一樓車庫照亮，走過擺滿機具與車床的工作桌，低身看了眼關在機櫃裡轟轟響的伺服器，接著將前方車庫門向上拉，一瞬間陽光刺的眼睛睜不開「怎麼? 老闆在另外一邊? 該不會在製槍廠?」

雌豹那頭傳來上膛聲響，看來我是對的，今天要進戰區，「正好就是，你別擔心，今天只有我們，對方也不是那些大頭頭。」，順手插上鑰匙，發動擺在車庫中間，專門為穿越沙漠而設計的重機，最後順口回一句話「我知道了，剩下的等我到在說。」

一腳跨過車身，發動引擎，朝滿滿黃沙騎乘而去。



-


那是大雨的夜晚，我早忘了來城市多久了， 盲目生活容易漏數天數，這裡大家關心賺錢，不在乎別的，現在能稱的上朋友的，只剩身邊兩台筆電，還有一樓那台重機了，說到樓下，看看雨中滿滿都是行人的街道，旁邊高聳住滿居民的大廈，在這超過三十萬人的大城市裡，能讓你信賴的對象還真的少的可以。

坐在床邊，孤愣窗戶，想想現在只能趁晚上偷挖資料保持清醒，自從上面重組公司，我們弄電腦的，甚至還沒有某些小工作室的腦袋靈活，每天都像殭屍活著，反正按照標準流程，沒有事情會出錯，思考反而是多餘的，這不是我想的，卻是公司要的。

然後，出錯了。

兩台筆電一起警報，嚇的我驚醒，連忙坐來桌前，看一眼螢幕，關掉警報，拔掉網路線，看警報記錄，順著一行行的英文字看下去，我看得冒起冷汗，開始念起「這下完蛋了。」，筆電剛才闖入了某個政府的大本營，偷走一堆機密資料，被抓到尾巴了。

也許不會有人馬上來敲門，但分析下載地點需要多久? 幾個月? 幾周? 甚至只要幾天? 不知道，我只知道自己闖禍了，還不是道歉就能解決的。

也許能補救，我起身踱步，飛快的想著，如果回去竄改自己的記錄呢? 那樣只會留下更多足跡；花點錢癱瘓那裏? 這會讓所有單位找上門來；把下載的東西上傳回去? 我在想甚麼?

雨繼續下著，想不出任合洗掉記錄的方法，這幾年當駭客的直覺開始告訴自己，該跑了，而且這一次跑得越遠越好。

收東西，翻出背包，把筆電丟進去，鍵盤滑鼠，幾顆硬碟，一套衣服，雙手在抖，呼吸極速，渾身都在顫抖，試圖安撫自己，出現在電視的駭客都是幾天沒逃走才被逮捕，但那沒甚麼幫助。

確定所有硬碟都帶走，平板手機拿了後，啟動洗碗機，把最後的生物記錄洗掉，套上大衣，
也許稍後還不至於遇上警察，但還是把剛才收好的手槍塞進大衣，以防萬一。

臨走前再次看了眼，灰暗的房間只靠窗外的霓虹燈照亮，對，這一次搬走之後，不會再回來了，這是出租公寓，房東習慣人們退租只是在房間留下裝錢的信封，一張紙條，通常也不會多問，這點在現在還真方便，鎖上門，快步下樓，越快越好。

心思緊繃，幻想一旦被逮捕，接下來會發生的事，審查，傳喚，還有甚麼? 反正不會是好事，至少現在到一樓了，那是好事。

房東不在，順手拿走安全帽，來到街上時雨已經停了，我就像其他逃跑的嫌犯，只背了個背包，鬼鬼祟祟，從小巷穿入後巷，來到重機旁，慌張插入鑰匙，跨上去發動引擎，馬上騎走。

在無人小巷奔馳，引擎狂嘯，現在總算能暫緩想想接下來的去處，這已經不是第一次闖禍遷移了，只是過去只要換個名子，跑幾個街區，他們大概就放棄了，很多沒心思追竊盜小檔案的人，大概也沒那個閒錢。

轉個彎，開始漫無目的的在城市裡飆車，一個又一個街區過了，這一次不一樣，我搞上的是政府，電視有太多例子了，只要有攝影機的地方都不安全，也許可以躲到舊城區? 不知道，聽謠言說那裏不歡迎不是在那長大的。

那麼，該去哪裡?

想到這裡，我一片空白，這城市還有哪裡能給你水，食物，一張床，和一條網路線? 不知道，
就算身上還有些錢，也不可能永遠住旅館，他們會知道。

又是幾個街區過了，還是想不出去處，也許，該打個電話給她了?

忽然想起上個月的一次小聚會，有個雌豹警告我政府會管的越來越嚴，有需要打給她，給了電話號碼，然後徹底消失，沒有任何記錄，連網路記錄也沒有，一乾二淨。

我找了個加油站，慢慢將重機騎到光亮的屋頂下，夜晚的加油站特別冷輕，加油的人問了幾句，話不多，周邊的大樓也沒甚麼燈開著，大概是市中心的關係。

給錢的時候手已經沒甚麼抖了，我騎車到附近的一個陰暗的角落，把車燈關了，翻出手機，轉到事先存起來的電話，撥了出去。

然後....

「喂，這支電話是私人電話，如果你想找出我在哪裡，省省力氣，我...」是答錄機，聲音還被變聲器調過，看來我只能留些話希望被聽見了。

「喂，莎特，希望我沒叫錯，這是一年前駭客大會妳給過號碼的路克索，希望妳還記得，我剛剛搞出一個超大的問題了，請盡快回電，我很需要幫...」「喂? 路克索? 你是那隻藍龍媽? 我還以為你早就把通訊錄刪了，怎麼，黑道找上你了?」

忽然，電話被接通，說話的是滿滿南方口音的雌豹，跟去年見面的那隻毫無差別，真感謝她把電話接起來，我開口求救「終於，嘿，聽著，我現在狀況爛的不能再爛了，警察正在找我，需要一個地方躲幾天，可以到你那裏嗎?」

「當然可以」非常爽快，很久沒遇到這麼友善的人了「我先把位置送到你那裏，等我一下...好了，你看一下收信區」，我保持通話，把信箱打開，新信件已經到了，裏面附了一個未知檔案，雖然當過駭客的大該都知道該怎麼做，「不錯的掩護」我隨口說道，開始熟練的用手機處理檔案。

「謝了，如果你方便的話，能說一下條子沒事幹嘛找你嗎?」她開始問了，不過既然她也是駭客，應該能懂我現在的處境。

「大概在幾小時前，我還在複製某些公司的伺服器檔案，然後忽然就變成市政府他們的伺服器，警報叫了，還沒有警察發出通緝，但我相信就快了，你知道，他們很喜歡抓那些探頭看一看的傢伙，說真的，這有甚麼傷害? 又不是闖進國安局大挖特挖」

我隨口說道，很多被抓的駭客根本沒做過大條的，沒碰大麻，沒開過槍，甚麼都不懂，警察就敲門了，不過我不怪警察，聽說他們上面的預算分得亂七八糟，得多些業績才能撐下去，反正都是政治。

一段談話後，沒兩下檔案就開了，那是一組做標，放到地圖上嚇了一跳，那是深入南方沙漠的一個點，周遭都沒東西，「你確定是這裡嗎? 南方沙漠? 那裏還得離開公路一段距離才能到」

莎特倒是很肯定，「我很確定，如果你到了那裏看到一棟廢棄的房子，那就是了，希望你的重機還在。」

「當然還在」我拍了拍油箱「不過這一趟會很遠，我看可能要明天下午才能到了，不管了，謝了。」

「別客氣，到了打給我，小心警察，掰啦。」

電話掛斷，我吐了口氣，有去處了，這讓我安定許多，夜城的聲音回到耳邊，也許路上找個旅館住一晚吧。


我發動引擎，跨上座椅，向前騎去，這一次，直接往離開城市的省道騎。


在郊區飆車的時候，身邊開始出現一輛又一輛的重機，車子看來多少都改過，我以前就聽過不少人抱怨這一帶有大量飆車族，不過通常他們不會去煩開車的傢伙，常常都是反過來，也許我也已經被當成飆車族了?

紅燈，有個熱情的灰狼停到旁邊，拉開面罩，直接指著我的重機問「大哥，車子不錯，很愛玩手機喔」他指著儀表板旁邊的手機架，那是為了方便監視網路裝的，不過既然他問了，我回他「對阿，你也很愛玩手機吧? 還特大號的阿」，他的儀表板旁邊也裝了一個手機架，但似乎大了許多。

我們笑了笑，重機圈其實很熱情，只是都市的人比較嚴肅，他們通常沒甚麼幽默感，我很快便和他聊了起來，陸續還有其他重機停到紅燈前閒聊，看來今晚都是在網路上糾團的朋友而已，沒有真正的車隊。

綠燈，跟他談最後一句，我跟著大批重機向前飄去，繼續往南方沙漠前進。

好巧不巧，我遇上了警察，或著應該說，我們，條子衝著我們這些重機出現，開警鈴抄到我們前面，這讓我有點緊張，畢竟不確定警察是不是在找我。

警車跟上了一個從剛才就在翹孤輪的大貓，他晃了晃尾巴，把前輪放下來，開始減速，我知道他是故意的，不過等等再說，我跟著幾個傢伙先超過了警車，看了一眼警車大概在哪，然後向前飆車，暫時變成領頭。

然後，今晚我最不想遇上的對象，警用直升機，忽然從後面飛出來，用探照燈追蹤我們，這讓我更懷疑是不是真的被通緝了，我們繼續沿著大道騎，一台機車騎到隊伍前比手勢，要我們鎮定，不要飆出去落單被捕，這是從幾個網站知道的，大家基本上都知道，不知道的看別人也會了。

那應該是一隻郊狼，從騎的重機來看可能常常當領隊，你知道，上面掛了工具，他繼續比手勢，表示後面有另一台警車追上來，我看了眼，大概兩三台警車在追整個重機車隊，後面的重機也追了上來，基本上，越多車子在一起，條子越難把你攔住，而且他們非常非常少開槍，
電影遊戲都是假的。

然後，剛才被盯上的大貓也騎了過來，他是故意慢下來拖警車，現在把外套脫掉，繼續飆車了，我們繼續往前騎，最後大道進入一座小鎮結束，我們某些人很有默契的開始分散，繞到陰暗的巷子，躲到那些低矮的建築後面，讓那些很有把握或沒經驗的小孩子去跑。

我跟著一小群人偷偷把車燈關了 ，鑽過幾個停車場，最後停在別人的大倉庫後面，算了算大概5台車而已。

警車從遠處飆過，看來是去追其他重機了，那不怎麼討喜的直升機也跑掉了，看來他們只是想驅散我們而已，大概是幾個駕駛報案才讓條子出現的，不過重點是，現在暫時安全了。

我們脫掉安全帽，都還在興奮狀態，連我也是，「剛剛那條子一直在逼車，快嚇死我了」「他們今晚叫了直升機，超猛的」「你們有沒有看到那隻貓? 他超猛的」「那貓超強的，下午好像就在這邊玩特技了」，鬧轟轟，才一陣子我們就打成一片，不過有些人旅行的方向不太一樣，在短暫的聚集後便解散，以免又引來注意，我和另一個雪狐一起離開。

騎乘回歸了平靜，兩台車在後院的小道上前進，說真的，很久沒這麼刺激過了，血液又在奔馳，呼吸沒這麼順過，今晚我從死氣沉沉的身體活過來了。

雪狐忽然擺手勢停車，讓我也跟著急停下來，擔心是不是有警車靠近之類的。

「你看前面。」雪狐在我停到旁邊的時候，指向前方遠處的大道，那光亮的大道此時變成車尾燈占據的紅河，一片紅對重機騎士只有兩種意思，無害的塞車，和...

「路障? 不會吧?」伸長脖子遠望，更遠處確實閃著標誌性的藍紅閃光，好極了，「你對這附近熟悉嗎?」我乾脆問旁邊的白狐，他看了看黑暗的草地，好像看出了甚麼。

「這樣吧，我們走旁邊的小徑鑽過去，過了路障就...看著辦。」他不太有把握的說道，看來就是狂飆了，我點頭，拉上風罩，跟著這狡猾的狐狸，開玩笑的，往大道騎去，從大群的車輛旁邊鑽過去，車陣中還有很多重機也在鑽，最後都在三輛擋路警車的一大段空地前停下，躲在車陣裏，只有我們兩個跑道旁邊去。

我和狐狸都看著小徑，其實應該不只我們，但現在似乎其他人都假裝合作讓警察走進車陣，這些警車和配槍警察讓我緊張，這一次還多了興奮。

我們倆點頭，看準遠遠那一邊警察走到路的另一邊，同時猛催油門。

引擎狂飆，我們跳脫大道平直的水泥路，兩台重機在小徑上衝向路障的缺口，一名警察看見我們連忙拿著繩子跑過來，卻沒有成功攔截，衝過警車時我回頭看了眼，發現有兩個騎士已經五花大綁綁在地上，好慘，他們應該是逃脫失敗的騎士，不過，這不再是重點了。


我們兩個在黑壓壓沒有車子的空蕩道路上狂飆，對向滿滿的車燈和偶爾的路燈照亮前方的路，
雪狐左右看了看，和我比手勢，看來後面的都被擋住了，只有我們過來。

忽然，他和我比緊急的手勢，紅藍燈靠近，緊鈴響起，我們下意識的將由門拉到另一個層次。

追逐戲碼開始，我的心臟又在狂跳，我還活著，而且是第一次真的活著，這一次似乎沒有直生機，但是警車看來是真的盯上我們了，他響著警鈴衝到前方，開始減速，擋路，當然不可能學電影加速繞過去，警車撞一下就摔車了，這就是他們想要的，摔車或煞車。

我看不出逃脫的方法，有點害怕，轉頭，看了眼雪狐，他指了指前面，要我跟著，看來他找到出口了?

我們減速，假裝減速，然後忽然在一座橫跨的橋前急煞停，讓警車自己繼續跑，東西向路面之間的橋墩前有一段護欄沒有做完，留下一個小土坡。

白狐煞到幾乎人行的速度，忽然摧一下油門，兩顆輪子就過去了，我有點驚訝，但很快照做，摧一下油門，過了土坡以後看一下車子，然後把油門拉到極限，關掉尾燈以防萬一，開始狂飆逃離，這種逃脫方式非常投機，但非常有效。

過了一段路，我們成功逃離，但是依然能在遠遠的地方聽到警車，他們還沒放棄找我們，最後只好隨便問一個看來還蠻友善的人，請他讓我們住在車庫一個晚上，我猜我的逃難生涯已經開始了。

-

隔天早晨，我和那蠻機伶的白狐分頭後繼續往沙漠前近，希望之後不要再遇到警察才好，天氣真的很棒，山邊的雲也很白，看來今天應該是不會下雨，好極了。

白天還是有些重機騎士，但比起昨晚的大隊來說真的很稀疏，然後離開城際道路，往南方公路，忽然發現整條路都沒有車子，旁邊的平原也只有電線杆而已，終於可以飆車了，重機大概也等很久，聲音順的可以。

中午找不到餐廳，吃了些昨晚從房子主人那裏拿走的東西，果然還是外面煮的東西好的多，
以前大公司他們都只用微波盧，不怎麼好吃。

下午繼續騎，很久沒這樣騎長程的了，常常一天一下子就過去，不過快到沙特說的地方了，停車看一下手機，看來就是這裏，我抬頭，發現一條小徑從南方公路旁邊出去，整座沙漠都很平整，除了旁邊的山脈和偶而有的小樹，遠處似乎可以看見一棟屋子。

騎進沙漠，我只希望重機不要掛了，晃的比我想的還嚴重，然後，到了，衛星定位就是這裏。

我面前只有一棟四個柱子和一個水泥屋頂的建築，沒了，我能懂駭客不會和人約在自己大門的思維，但誰會在這裏蓋一個目的不明的東西? 我蠻好奇的。

恩，遠處有台貨車過來了，應該說是皮卡車。
-

後來才知道，沙特現在躲在沙漠這一帶住著，偷偷從暗網賣未註冊槍械給需要的人，那就是她在駭客大會後一直在做的事，看來最近還弄了台伺服器擴大業務，不過一開始倒是很好奇，沙漠裡甚麼都沒有，她要怎麼接網路線和水電那些出去?

問了一下，她有個朋友在幫忙，勞倫斯，是個極地狐狸，碰了面才發現是當晚省道那隻狐狸，看上去是個蠻慵懶的痞子，結果私底下是在搞社交工程的，而且還在手機破解上涉獵不少，聽說是在那群大傢伙剛把整台電腦塞進口袋時就在玩了。

root，換Rom，刷韌體，那是基本中的基本，他講的，把手機做成遠端遙控才是真正的開端，不過我是沒甚麼在碰就是。

好了，從大城市跑掉，工作也辭了，我是不在乎啦其實，反正還沒過試用期，那現在呢?

也許先幫沙特處理那台伺服器吧，她說那台有些毛病需要幫忙的。

---------------------------------------------------------
算是第一次嘗試這種類型的小說吧，已經盡量迴深入技術面的東西了，希望不會太枯燥呢。

最一開始只是心血來潮，感覺把現實中真正在玩的東西拿來編織故事感覺很有趣，最後不小心就寫出整篇。

之後再放下一部分。

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

是好少見個駭客題材呢

挺期待下一篇發展的

----------


## 川崎大龍

---
一大清早，晚上沙漠的那種霧氣還沒散去，天空有些雲彩，天氣真好，恩，我看看，離開那城市也快半年了，在外面住的更舒服，甚至開始想老家了，遠在大海另一邊的老家，那裏更自由，連網路也是。

然後，對講機又是沙特的聲音，跟那天一樣早。

「嘿，路克斯，早阿」聽得出背景有機車聲音，我還在這小房子外喝咖啡，看著黃沙刮過毫無開發的荒野，「嘿，早阿，今天怎樣，又這麼早」，「阿，我得給你看樣東西，這可能只有你能搞定了」

甚麼東西是沙特搞定不了的? 她可是那種有槍有車還有一堆電腦的野豹，喔對，還有不知死活的個性。

「妳搞定不了 有甚麼是搞不定的，而且妳做不來我做得來?」，「這不一樣，等我到你那再說。」，對講機以引擎呼嘯結束，好吧，我先繼續喝咖啡好了，有甚麼是我做過她沒做過的事?

不久，兩輛重機從小路那一頭騎了過來，後面拖著長長的黃沙，等一下，勞倫斯也來了? 現在是怎麼了?

「早阿，路克斯，一陣子沒見面哪」白狐拔下安全帽，隨手放在座椅上，看得出他把最強的筆電背來了，沙特更扯，她正背著兩把自動步槍，嘿，一大早看到這種槍可不是每天都有阿。

「哇，沙特，今天怎麼了，我們是要去搶銀行嗎?」我喝完最後一口咖啡，慵懶的跟著兩人一起進屋去。


「別鬧了，你看看這個」沙特隨口笑了幾聲，讓勞倫斯把電腦接上螢幕。

「我之前看了警用網路，這幾天巡警常常到我們附近，好像在找甚麼」野豹俐落地把槍放下，手抱胸靠上矮櫃「我以為又有傢伙把白磚那些的埋在附近，直到我發現這個。」

螢幕上，我們三個的照片各自排開，底下寫了些日期，某些我們偶爾去的地點，最上方......喔幹。

「靠，嫌犯追蹤系統，他們甚麼時候弄到我們資料的?」瞪著螢幕，當場僵住，我還以為我們的保密工作一直弄得很好的，看來破功囉。

「反正是在過去某個時間點，我比較擔心的，是那上面的地點，那些點離我們越來越近」白弧拿起咖啡，聳肩，
一樣繼續懶懶的喝咖啡，「你知道，警察想找我不是第一次了，不過這次找上門的速度還蠻嚇人的。」

「所以，路克斯」沙特也攤手，一臉苦笑「這是從你下載檔案的同一個地方弄來的，你知道，就是那些大型伺服器，我綁架某個政治瘋子的電腦下載的，而你剛好是我們唯一當過企業殭屍，搞過同等級伺服器的傢伙」

「幫個忙吧」她用拇指點了點螢幕，這可真有挑戰性了。

好吧，抬腳靠在桌上，我來想想，恩，大不了就是刪除而已吧? 順便亂搞一下讓他們的系統掛掉一陣子，遠距離攻擊是不用想了，他們現在就在等我們攻擊，然後暴露身分，感覺不管用甚麼方法靠近都會被發現，那......實際上跑去伺服器的家呢?

好瘋狂，可是聽起來蠻有用的。

「我有方法了，你們把槍上膛，電腦揹著，戴墨鏡」抽起兩把手槍插在腰上，戴上墨鏡，手機放口袋，溝起重機鑰匙，「我們要去搞破壞。」

-

騎重機快一天後，我們在一間城郊的小旅館待著，此時已經很晚了，不遠處就是高樓大廈，而這次的目標，是那些燈火通明的大城裡，特別黯淡的商業區，一座又一座玻璃帷幕中的其中一棟，如果那些離職員工釋放的消息正確的話，應該錯不了。

「我還是不敢相信，暗網已經有這麼多那公司的資料，還是沒人想闖進去。」勞倫斯坐在電腦前，他正在布置稍後的滲透工作站，等一下得由我們幫他「接線」好讓他能接入整座公司的伺服器，床上正擺著手槍，還有一堆我們自己做的小玩具，你知道，駭客還是會玩硬體的。

「許多駭客跟我們不一樣，他們比較偏好坐在家裡，然後整天打指令碼。」我替兩把槍上膛，上消音器，把手機設定好，等一下可以和勞倫斯那邊連動，沙特正好在背包中塞入一把超大的散彈槍，那嚇到我了。

「哇靠，你這樣不重嗎?」「我可不是你說的那些胖胖駭客，我可是有腹肌的。」沙特脫下外套，故意展現身材，是沒錯，沙特的身材絕對不會讓人聯想到她是駭客...

「好的，肌肉女，那遇到警察的時候幫個忙吧?」我開玩笑地說到，她也順便回我「幫忙揹你這瘦子跑嗎?」一陣歡笑，可是這些笑聲也掩蓋不了我們逐漸緊張的事實，事實上，我們很可能是第一個這樣闖進某人公司的駭客。

準備好，等到半夜，我和沙特一身黑衣來到那間公司的後門，心臟已經在狂跳，野豹的呼吸聲也不怎麼鎮定。

「兩位，準備好了嗎?」勞倫斯的聲音從耳機傳來，我們小聲回覆「好了」，「好，我需要你們進去後，先把下載機插在權限可能最高的電腦上，也許是主管之類的電腦上，開始吧」

鉗子剪門鎖，磁鐵黏感應器上，我們進入了大廳，一片漆黑，只有緊急出口的綠光，打開手槍上的手電筒，開始前進。

「這裡權限最高的電腦，可能是經理的」沙特小聲提醒，我們穿越休息室，在幾排隔間之間找起，整個環境安靜到不行，這讓我更緊張。

一排隔間過去了，看起來都很亂，到底在哪裡?

「路克斯，這裡!」沙特在某個隔間揮手，連忙打開背包過去，拿出一個有天線的隨身碟，插到電腦後面，開機，對白弧回報「電腦開了，開始吧」。

急促的呼吸聲特別明顯，「很好，我在找電腦的權限紀錄了，你深呼吸一下。」，野豹拍了拍肩膀「你沒當過小偷，對吧?」，搖了搖頭，「你會習慣的，相信我，甚至會上癮的」，苦笑了一下，等勞倫斯的結果。

「Ok，我弄到了一些電子認證，看來他們的很多燈阿，門禁阿這類的都上物聯網了，也就是說，我可以遙控他們，你們旁邊的電梯應該開了。」

「喔太好了」沙特小聲回覆，遠處的電梯門忽然打開，該上樓了。

「阿，Shit，這傢伙權限比我想的小」當我們在電梯喘息時，勞倫斯忽然罵起髒話，而電梯門也頓時停下，開門，「走樓梯吧」，「沒辦法，他們的機房在20樓，走上去太慢了」我嘆了口氣，踏出電梯，和沙特在更大的辦公室找起主管的電腦。

「Fuck，趴下」沙特忽然撲倒我，嚇得我身體僵直，躲在一個小隔間裡面，往外看。

一個警衛拿著手電筒經過，走到不久前才關上的電梯前疑惑的抓頭，聳了聳肩，忽然看向我們這裡，嚇的冷汗直流，幸好他只是轉身，頭也不回的走了。

遠遠的還聽到「小惠阿，之後請人來看一下那台老電梯，這是他這個月第三次自己動了」

「靠，怎麼會有警衛?」「很多公司都會有警衛，特別是這種安全公司一定會有，幹...」沙特有些驚慌起來，連我也更慌張了，現在怎麼辦?

不過，一般的警衛應該都待在警衛室才對吧? 像是看攝影機這類的，「他怎麼會離開警衛室?」 抓了抓頭，問了沙特，她也跟著攤手「我也不太確定」 

「勞倫斯? 你能不能弄到員工位置分配圖之類的，那警衛在那裏我們別想一個一個慢慢搜...」野豹壓低音量說著，「順便查查看還有沒有其他警衛...」

「嘿沙特，介意挪一下身體嗎?」我打斷她，沙特整隻豹趴在我身上，超重的，不過我不介意她是雌性就是，「喔，抱歉」她爬了起來，開了個玩笑「別去跟別人說我們這麼親密，網路上很多人會生氣」，我勉強笑了，要是在平常我一定狂笑，不過現在...

「嘿兩位，抱歉打斷你們『親密』」，勞倫斯出聲了「我有個壞消息，這樓沒有更高的權限的人了，你們可能得從樓梯上樓了，另一個壞消息，看來今晚還有更多警衛，而且我不知道他們在哪。」

我們兩個爬起來，從隔間探頭出去，那個老警衛還是在附近走動，沙特忍不住抱怨「他們是遭小偷嗎?怎麼會這麼嚴密...阿，等等」她點了點手指，從背包抽出筆電，怎麼了? 「既然他是警衛，應該有這棟大樓的所有權限才對。」

對耶。

她打開筆電，馬上敲起鍵盤，「我試試看，看來這個公司的WiFi發射器沒有加密，我監聽最近的發射台看看，說不定能攔截到那個警衛手機的資料」，我抬頭看一下，那警衛似乎在某個員工的位置坐下，悠哉的吃起甜甜圈。

「Ok...很好，我攔截到手機了，嘿，勞倫斯，你用這些檔案看看。」把檔案上傳，關上筆電，我和沙特互相看著，壓緊耳機，等待結果。

「靠，中獎。」勞倫斯在耳機中歡呼，「很好，呼，警衛還在嗎?」，我看了眼，他正拿出第二個甜甜圈吃著，
從他的角度應該看不到電梯，「反正他是看不到我們了，走吧」

進了電梯，關上門，喘口氣，不得不說，沙特的現場駭客太強了，「剛才妳也太強了吧，我挾持的時候都把時間花在設定上了」，她伸了懶腰，拿出手機看順便回答我「我當駭客的這些年挾持過一大群的Wifi，他們的設定我都摸過，有些直接用經驗盲猜也可以。」

聊了一下，電梯繼續上樓，最後在20樓停下，電梯門一打開就是機房入口，「好了，朗克斯，這裡就是你的領域了，沒有警衛，只有一大群伺服器等你滲透。」

這是我看過最輝煌的機房了，一排又一排大廠的新伺服器，好懷念這種地方呢，也許在跑虛擬式伺服器，誰知道，早忘了剛才緊張得要死的感覺了，脫下手套，抽出那時候用來下載機密的筆電，我等不及看這些傢伙在這些機器上存了甚麼。

「沙特，上工了。」
-
接上伺服器，連上資料庫，我們來看看他們有甚麼好料是外面挖不到的，不過，在那之前，得先打開資料庫的大門呢，呼，好久沒這麼清醒了。

「嘿，勞倫斯，幫我盯著他們的無聲警報，我不想踩到地雷後還傻傻待在這裡，喔，還有，沙特，偶爾幫我看一下電梯樓層，以免有人上來」，叫他們倆準備好，伸展手指，開始。

跟我想的一樣，這套大型伺服器的防護是智慧登入，恩，果然是資安公司，就算能碰到實體主機也只能乖乖登入，強行存取只會取得加密後的亂碼...而且這次不是靠密碼登入，也不是在後台下查詢丟回來這麼單純，看來是不能把權限挾持出來了，再想想看...不知道能不能找出機櫃裡的代管主機挾持連線帳號，不行，太慢了，這裡至少快一百台主機，恩...

看看所有跟我們有關的罪犯資料就在這些機櫃裡以電子訊號儲存著，我想不出方法，如果再繼續這樣下去警衛遲早會跑上來的...嘿，警衛?

「沙特，剛剛從那個警衛手機攔截來的資料給我。」，沙特湊過來看螢幕，順便把手機連上電腦，「授權檔案登入? 可是這些伺服器和那些用來操控電梯門禁的系統有甚麼關係?」，雖然她滿臉問號，不過還是給我檔案了
。

ok，我們來找找看這批檔案中有沒有我要的，讓電腦幫我搜尋敏感字，「我也不太確定，如果他們的後臺整合過，也就是放員工資料的地方也在這裡的話，說不定系統會讓我以唯獨模式進入，這樣就能去挖更高的權限了。」

筆電篩選出我要的檔案，BINGO，有了，就是這個，好，如果這些管伺服器的傢伙沒那麼狡猾的話，這個警衛的權限應該不會變成一個蜜罐，就是等你用不可能登入的人的權限登入後啟動無聲警報。

「嘿，勞倫斯，看好這個系統登入交手的外傳訊息區，如果返回任何登入異常馬上告訴我，那代表他們知道了，我們也該閃了」，「上傳吧」沙特順便把手邊的槍械上膛，我們即將經歷一段緊張的時刻。

上傳驗證檔案，殼層顯示伺服器驗證中，這時只有我們三個的呼吸聲，耳機中甚至傳來勞倫斯不停按重新整理的鍵盤聲。

成功登入，我們鬆了口氣，沙特伸起懶腰，小小的歡呼「呼，我還以為我們真的得閃人了。」

Ok，現在可以來挖登入資料了，我打了些指令，讓他跑一下載入介面。

來看看這套系統在運作甚麼...系統...











我愣住了。








「不會吧。」我盯著螢幕，不敢相信看到的東西，白狐和野豹一起問著「怎麼了?」，他們又緊張了，我狂敲鍵盤，在這個使用者介面翻來翻去，功能，選項，不會吧? 


「這系統是我寫的!」


在那一刻，我難以相信，嘴巴就跟那些演員在成人影片裡口交的時候一樣張超大，忍不住咒罵「靠，這些傢伙偷了我的子系統」

「甚麼!?」他們也不敢置信的問著，再看了幾頁，這些確實跟我那時候寫的東西一樣，編寫者那一頁甚至有我的匿名在，黑夜龍。

「他們偷了我寫的系統，看來他們還用了我的檢查機制」我開始解釋，心裡有些怒氣起來，現在他們倆個可是徹底混亂了。

「半年前還在公司當殭屍的時候，我偷寫了個小系統讓我能和公司其他人分享檔案，擋掉那些不應該知道的人，這個智慧登入和把所有人擋在系統外的殼層加密就是我寫的，他們應該是發現我留在主伺服器裡的原代碼了，幹...」

很好，他們竟然有本事盜用我的系統，不過這樣更好，因為裡面哪裡有漏洞我可是清楚得很，我甚至為了方便留下了很好玩的功能。

「等一下，所以他們現在是在用你偷偷寫的防火牆?」沙特搔了搔頭，在我開始檢查這個系統有沒有被竄改的時候問著，「我好像知道你的意思了，不過這有點扯」，「對，我也覺得很扯，不過這讓事情更簡單了，我們...」



白狐忽然大叫，嚇得我們跳起來「朗克斯，沙特，警報在叫了! 快離開!」，沙特忍不住捶了一拳地板「幹，偏偏在這時候嗎?」


反射性地收起東西，我把筆電塞回背包裡，戴好蒙面，時機就這麼爛嗎? 沒辦法了，「今晚只能這樣了，快走吧」


衝向電梯，卻被沙特一把拉住，往樓梯走去，「這邊，我有更好的路。」

---

----------


## 川崎大龍

-
撞開門，沙特拉著我開始下樓，這一切發生的超級突然，「朗克斯，我不管他們是怎麼偷了你的系統的，你擁有他們的關鍵系統，這可是讓他們殘廢的王牌呢，讓所有人進不去資料庫可以讓他們停擺好一陣子，更別說刪光整座資料庫」她微笑起來，這下事情比我們想得更有趣了，「難怪我們那附近有警察，他們想找到你，看來暫時不能回我們那邊了」，我點頭，「反正先離開這裡吧。」

最後來到一扇窗前，大概是17樓左右，窗外遙遠的地面是空蕩的施工地。

沙特從背包中拿出繩索發射器，忽然就對著窗外的地面發射，把繩子綁在窗台上，喔，不會吧，「你要用這東西下去!?」，「這是最快的方法了...喔幹」，「兩位? 你們樓下的警衛們正在上樓!」勞倫斯警告，下面的樓梯傳來腳步聲，我都忘了他們了...

野豹也管不了這麼多，忽然在我的腰上扣上腰帶，再綁好跨過胯下的帶子，連上繩索，等一下，我還沒說我準備好了，這超高的，等一下!

「嘿，不准動!」不會吧，好吧，只能硬著頭皮硬上了。

趁著警衛上來前，我幾步跳起，翻出窗外，任由大外套在空中飄盪，順著繩索往下滑去，沙特緊跟著我一同跳出，躲過從窗口射出的電擊槍的鐵絲，穿梭在大城市的夜空中，朝著地面衝刺，真的太扯了。

到了地面，東西收一收，我們盡速返回飯店，與勞倫斯會合，發動重機，馬上呼嘯而去。


「你們兩個剛剛真帥。」騎上省道，勞倫斯開玩笑說著，不過事情還沒結束，已經可以聽到手機傳來警察追捕的警告了。

-

轉速狂飆，大樓一路閃到我們身後，幾個街區飄過眼前，但從後面的警笛來看，他們還沒打算放棄，難道這些條子是出動超跑嗎?

「嘿，沙特，你有辦法擷取警用的無線電頻率嗎? 不知道那些條子有沒有認出我們。」對著頭盔對講機說話，同時驚呼一聲，閃過慢到不行的轎車。

「沒空了，朗克斯，看後面!」對講機傳來大喊，看個後照鏡，靠，警車已經在正後面了，他們甚麼時候追上來的!?   猛催油門，跳個檔，拉轉速，今天得把這傢伙的力氣全逼出來。


根本沒用，這台不像他們倆的機車大改過，拉滿油還是比警車慢，該死，被超車了，那警車開始減速，擋路，網路上看過這種的，後面還有其他警車，幹。

「需要幫忙嗎!」看我掉在警車後面，沙特緊張大喊，只能用力喊回去「別回來，我能處理!」，怎麼辦...時速狂掉，講是一回事，實際上是另一回事...

再這樣下去就要煞停了，要等他們停車後再開溜嗎? 可是等一下又會被追回來...


阿!有了，前面護欄有一個開口!

用力拉煞車，條子沒反應過來，還在搞他的安全煞車，車輪發出尖銳聲響，拉個彎，催油門，直衝路中間小小的土堆，穿到反向車道，幸好現在是深夜，沒甚麼車。

甩車，接著用力催油門，把車燈關了，有本事你也開過那裏看看，掰拉。

呼，剛剛真驚險，轉個彎，彎入空蕩的鄉間小路，兩邊都是樹林，不知道這邊無線電還能不能用，試試看，「嘿，你們兩個聽得到嗎?」

「可以，有點雜訊，被警察抓了?」，「沒，甩掉了」，「喔，太棒了」他們倆鬆口氣，勞倫斯接著說「那個，警察現在還在追我們，你有辦法躲起來嗎?」，躲起來? 恩...看來也只能這樣了，「應該有辦法，你們呢?」，「我們會想辦法，我怕警察在監聽無線電，等之後鋒頭過了我們再碰面」

今晚也只能這樣了，繼續在無人道路上飆車，心臟還在狂跳，也許以後該把車子改一改了吧。

-

騎了大概兩三個小時，這期間一直在郊外，偶爾還得停下來看一下手機，確定方向是對的，這一年透過黑網認識了不少人，希望那傢伙還沒搬走。

最後騎回了沙漠，到了一個小城區。

路上還開始想清楚剛剛是怎麼回事，對，那是我親手寫的核心沒錯，如果是那樣，那狀況同時變得更簡單又更複雜了，好希望能馬上開筆電呢，不過還是先去躲起來吧。

離開大街，到低矮的建築後面，後方就是是寬闊的沙漠，天空已經從漆黑變成灰暗的藍色了，確定旁邊沒有早上喝醉的流浪漢，敲了敲鐵捲門，「格蘭，你在嗎?」

---

----------

